# AMD Announces Shipment of the 50 Millionth Graphics Processor for Wii From Nintendo



## btarunr (Mar 11, 2009)

AMD announced that the 50 millionth ATI 'Hollywood' graphics processor for the Wii game console from Nintendo shipped today. With 50 million units delivered, the ATI graphics processor code-named 'Hollywood' becomes the most successful AMD game console chip to date in terms of unit sales. 

"Nintendo values its ongoing relationship with AMD. AMD's graphics technology expertise as displayed in the ATI 'Hollywood' chip is a great part of the momentum of Wii. Our combined efforts help deliver entertaining experiences to create many smiling faces in living rooms around the world," said Genyo Takeda, general manager of Integrated Research and Development, Nintendo Co., Ltd.






"We congratulate Nintendo on this major milestone for its popular Wii console. AMD shares Nintendo's excitement for delivering engaging experiences for every member of the family," said Rick Bergman, senior vice president and general manager, Graphics Products Group, AMD. "We're proud to provide the ATI 'Hollywood' chip as the cool and quiet graphics engine that factors so prominently in the overall enjoyment for Wii owners. AMD counts Nintendo as a valued customer and we continue to work together to make console entertainment a growing phenomenon worldwide."

The ATI 'Hollywood' graphics processor is a custom graphics processing unit from AMD that enables Wii to provide exciting, immersive game play and interaction for consumers around the world. AMD has a rich 10-year history of providing graphics solutions for Nintendo spanning both the Wii and Nintendo GameCube consoles.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

I will proudly stroke my Wii now.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

AMD must be rolling in money because of the wii and xbox360's success.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 11, 2009)

Good stuff AMD and Nintendo, good stuff.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

the wii is not a real console. it's a toy like a gameboy. "real" consoles have good graphics like x360 or ps3. the wii has the graphics that my xbox had.

also x360 arcade and premium are cheaper than the wii


----------



## btarunr (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> the wii is not a real console. it's a toy like a gameboy. "real" consoles have good graphics like x360 or ps3. the wii has the graphics that my xbox had.
> 
> also x360 arcade and premium are cheaper than the wii



Wii is a game console. You insert game media, connect the unit to a display, and use the controller to play a video-game. By definition that's a game console.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> the wii is not a real console. it's a toy like a gameboy. "real" consoles have good graphics like x360 or ps3. the wii has the graphics that my xbox had.
> 
> also x360 arcade and premium are cheaper than the wii



Allow me to enlighten you. 

A real console by your definition would be the gamecube. It had superior graphics to the ps2 thus the ps2 is a toy.

You can't say its a toy simply because it doesn't have the same graphics. Its not all about graphics and bloom its about how much fun the console is. If the ps3 rendered everything exactly like real life and all you did was walk about and do nothing that wouldn't be fun.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> the wii is not a real console. it's a toy like a gameboy. "real" consoles have good graphics like x360 or ps3. the wii has the graphics that my xbox had.
> 
> also x360 arcade and premium are cheaper than the wii



I would have to disagree about the Wii not being a "Real" console.  Sure, the graphics are not in par with the Xbox 360 or PS3 but I have to say I have alot more fun playing on a Wii than the other two consoles because I actually have to get off my ass and I like the feeling of being more "involved" in a game instead of just mashing buttons.  If I want eye candy then I'd go for a 360 or PS3, but if I want something more...Wii it is.  I just can't believe how well the Wii is doing considering the economic turmoil the world is in right now.  Keep it up Nintendo!


----------



## soryuuha (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> the wii is not a real console. it's a toy like a gameboy. "real" consoles have good graphics like x360 or ps3. the wii has the graphics that my xbox had.
> 
> also x360 arcade and premium are cheaper than the wii



Welcome to earth? lol


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

than this also a console: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wed_bW8iiEw


----------



## btarunr (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> than this also a console: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wed_bW8iiEw



I didn't deny.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> than this also a console: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wed_bW8iiEw



Yeah its a console by definition.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 11, 2009)

So is this, V-tech Smile http://www.vtechkids.com/product.cfm?productID=530, and my daughter loves it!!  Yes, and so do I:shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2009)

Wii is a console, the PS3 is a computer/multimedia player.

But I don't really like the Wii though.. I'd rather go for the 360.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah its a console by definition.



i said it's not a "real" console. look how the gfx looks on the x360 and ps3. wii gfx (2006) = xbox gfx (2001).


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> i said it's not a "real" console. look how the gfx looks on the x360 and ps3. wii gfx (2006) = xbox gfx (2001).



So then your pc is not a "real" pc x800 = 2004 versus 4870X2 = 2008


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

no that whould be my old pc. i have a e6600, p5w dh deluxe, 2x 1gb gskill,..


----------



## ASharp (Mar 11, 2009)

/me facepalms

Looks like you're alone on that one.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Allow me to enlighten you.
> 
> A real console by your definition would be the gamecube. It had superior graphics to the ps2 thus the ps2 is a toy.
> 
> You can't say its a toy simply because it doesn't have the same graphics. Its not all about graphics and bloom its about how much fun the console is. If the ps3 rendered everything exactly like real life and all you did was walk about and do nothing that wouldn't be fun.



i dont want to get in a flaming war, but did you just say the gamecube has better graphics then the ps2...*blinks*

SPECS XBOX PlayStation 2 GameCube
CPU 733 MHz 300 MHz 485 MHz
Graphics Processor 233 MHz custom-designed X-Chip, developed by Microsoft and nVidia 143 MHz Sony GS 162MHz ATI
RAM 64 MB 36 MB 43 MB
Memory Bandwidth 6.4 GB/sec 3.2 GB/sec 2.6 GB/sec
Polygon Performance 125 M/sec 66 M/sec 6-12 M/sec
Simultaneous Textures 4 1 ???
Pixel Fill Rate - No Texture 4.0 G/Sec 2.4 G/sec ???
Pixel Fill Rate - 1 Textures 4.0 G/Sec 1.2 G/Sec ???
Pixel Fill Rate - 2 Textures 4.8 G/Sec 0.6 G/Sec ???
Compressed Textures Yes (6:1) No Yes (6:1)
Storage Medium 2-5x DVD, 8 GB hard disk, 8 MB memory card 4x DVD, 8 MB memory card 1.5GB disc, ½ MB memory card
I/O Game controller x4, Ethernet (10/100) Game controller x2, USB Game controller x4, High-speed serial port x2, High-speed serial parallel port
Audio Channels 256 48 64
3D Audio Support Yes (64 3D channels) No Yes
MIDI/DLS2 Support Yes Yes ???
Hardware Audio Filtering & EQ Yes No ???
Broadband Enabled Yes Optional purchase Optional purchase
DVD Movie Playback Remote control accessory required Yes No
Modem Enabled No (built in 10/100 ethernet) No Yes, 56K (separate purchase)
Game pad included Yes Yes Yes
HDTV Support Yes Yes Yes
HDTV Game Support Yes No
Maximum resolution 1920 x 1080 1280 x 1024 ???
Maximum resolution (2 x 32bpp frame buffers +Z) 1920 x 1080 1280 x 1024 ???
US Launch Date Nov. 15, 2001 Fall 2000 Nov. 18, 2001

look at memory bandwith.
look at polygon performace, and fill rates. 

gamecube..psssh


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> the wii is not a real console. it's a toy like a gameboy. "real" consoles have good graphics like x360 or ps3. the wii has the graphics that my xbox had.
> 
> also x360 arcade and premium are cheaper than the wii


Hmmm I'm not sure if you're trying to be a troll here but Ill risk a feeding.

Anyway the Wii is the only "real" console out as far as I'm concerned. The rest are sub-par PC's. Iv been playing games for 27 years and if you think a console should always have better graphics than the last generation then your missing the point of gaming. It's about gameplay. Not graphics. If you're so concerned with graphics then you should be spending your money on a good GPU and not a console.

What does the PS3 or 360 bring new to the table? USB cables and HDMI is about all they offer over the last generation. Now the Wii on the other hand has revolutionized home gaming. Nintendo has done something to gaming that hasn't been done since the Atari and thats the way we perceive games should be played.

Sure the Xbox is now cheaper then the Wii but that wasnt always the case. You can lower the price after the fact but still........thats after the fact. Wii has always been about gaming. Its not a little gaming PC wannabe. Mark my words the "next-gen" systems Sony and Microsoft produce will have Wii style controls.



Marineborn said:


> i dont want to get in a flaming war, but did you just say the gamecube has better graphics then the ps2...*blinks*
> look at memory bandwith.
> look at polygon performace, and fill rates.
> 
> gamecube..psssh


 Marineborn I ain't going to argue with you as numbers don't lie. But remember its not always about the hardware but how the game uses it. Did you know RE4 was voted best graphics for the last generation of systems? I mean thats beating the original Xbox which had FAR superior hardware.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

where is the point in buying a "next-gen" console if my old one has the same gfx as the next-gen console. the only pont would be if you have money to throw out of the window.

also my x360 has gfx like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what does the wii have? gfx from the year 2002.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> where is the point in buying a "next-gen" console if my old one has the same gfx as the next-gen console. the only pont would be if you have money to throw out of the window.
> 
> also my x360 has gfx like this: http://www.megaleecher.net/uploads/GTA4_XBOX.jpg what does the wii have? gfx from the year 2002.


 You don't understand gaming man. The Wii's sales prove my point. However you ask what the Wii brings? Superior control and a MUCH faster learning curve. After all it is about games and not graphics  Again if its about graphics then you should by a better PC. Show me a console game that looks like this.....


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You don't understand gaming man. The Wii's sales prove my point. However you ask what the Wii brings? Superior control and a MUCH faster learning curve. After all it is about games and not graphics  Again if its about graphics then you should by a better PC. Show me a console game that looks like this.....
> 
> http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/0603/crytek-crysis/crysis_05.jpg
> http://origin-of-onefire.co.uk/FlamedUp/Relic/00036.jpg



wait for Crysis for the ps3 and you will see gfx like that on a console.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

@ marineborn

Remember that the 2900XTX looks like it would eat the 8800GTX if you looked at thenumbers but it doesn't. There are more to it than just the clock speeds and shader count etc.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Marineborn I ain't going to argue with you as numbers don't lie. But remember its not always about the hardware but how the game uses it. Did you know RE4 was voted best graphics for the last generation of systems? I mean thats beating the original Xbox which had FAR superior hardware.



Exactly I was going to use RE4 as an example.

@mtosev

The ps3 can't even run crysis never mind beat the pc.


----------



## soryuuha (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> wait for Crysis for the ps3 and you will see gfx like that on a console.



omg u just phail yourself 
sorry i can't stop rolling


----------



## onscreen (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> where is the point in buying a "next-gen" console if my old one has the same gfx as the next-gen console. the only pont would be if you have money to throw out of the window.
> 
> also my x360 has gfx like this: http://www.megaleecher.net/uploads/GTA4_XBOX.jpg what does the wii have? gfx from the year 2002.



Wii is about fun, entertaining gameplay and is catered for all ages.

Xbox 360, PS3 is about cutting edge technology be it in soft or hardware and is catered to a certain range of players.

If you emphasize on gfx as marketing pitch among these consoles, then you are wrong. Wii uses fun and unique gaming experience as its pitch.

If theres a GTA4 for Wii, i would get it rather than on Xbox 360 or PS3 despite the old gfx you have been crying about.


----------



## SpatialAnomaly (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> wait for Crysis for the ps3 and you will see gfx like that on a console.



Yeah, two years later! 

Amdir says: Your consoles are lacking.

Seriously, consoles are the Honda Civic's of the gaming world. All flash, no guts, and priced for the ignorant masses who know nothing of performance.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

onscreen said:


> Wii is about fun, entertaining gameplay and is catered for all ages.
> 
> Xbox 360, PS3 is about cutting edge technology be it in soft or hardware and is catered to a certain range of players.
> 
> ...



also the xbox 360 premium costs less than a wii.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> also the xbox 360 premium costs less than a wii.



Factor in the cost of xbox live and a wireless adapter both which are free on the wii and ps3 and it becomes more expensive.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

that depends if you need wireless. i don't.

also no 60gb hdd.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> that depends if you need wireless. i don't.
> 
> also no 60gb hdd.



Neither need a 60gb HDD. I know because I've got a 120gb xbox elite and there is nothing on it.


----------



## TreadR (Mar 11, 2009)

Well done AMD... I hope their financial status improves... they'll need it.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 11, 2009)

zOmG, somehow I predicted the emergence of of n00bs in this topic. Bashing the Wii from every angle only because their RedRingConsole and their DesktopSizedPS3 looks nice on their HighDef display...

I have all 3, I use all 3, but I've enjoyed the Wii the most, there's no doubt in that. My BluRayTank is only used for that, just to watch BluRay stuff. And my VacuumCleaner360 is just there to collect dust as I'm not a fan of FPS. Though it's funny when I see comments bashing the Wii all over the place, despite no one can deny the fact that it has sold almost as much as the DRing360 and BlackTank3 put together.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> the wii is not a real console. it's a toy like a gameboy. "real" consoles have good graphics like x360 or ps3. the wii has the graphics that my xbox had.
> 
> also x360 arcade and premium are cheaper than the wii



There both console as everyone has said,  although i think the xbox is more of a PC than a console..


If i buy any of them it be the Wii,  the xbox i got back in 2003 kept my interest for a week.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

AsRock said:


> There both console as everyone has said,  although i think the xbox is more of a PC than a console..
> 
> 
> If i buy any of them it be the Wii,  the xbox i got back in 2003 kept my interest for a week.



hehe. i had a lot of fun modding my xbox:


----------



## btarunr (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> where is the point in buying a "next-gen" console if my old one has the same gfx as the next-gen console. the only pont would be if you have money to throw out of the window.



Who cares what the graphics is like. The gameplay and the kind of control Wiimote introduced is its biggest USP. Wii's sales worldwide assert that. People don't buy Wii for its graphics, they buy it for something that's truly next-gen about it: the enhanced human-interface.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Who cares what the graphics is like. The gameplay and the kind of control Wiimote introduced is its biggest USP. Wii's sales worldwide assert that.



Thank you for backing up my point.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Who cares what the graphics is like. The gameplay and the kind of control Wiimote introduced is its biggest USP. *Wii's sales worldwide assert that.* People don't buy Wii for its graphics, they buy it for something that's truly next-gen about it: the enhanced human-interface.



i beg to differ. so when p4 was selling 70% - 30% to athlon's the overall selles deffine if the product is good or not?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

Since when did better graphics decide which console was more fun. The dreamcast had better graphics than the ps1 and nintendo etc but failed miserably.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Popular does not imply good.
Good Graphics do not make a game fun.

Saddly, the Wii is not very fun for me.  Most of the games were very childish, IMO, and the Wiimote gets very gimicky.  Oddly the best game was the free sports game that came with it.  I found myself playing that more than any of my other games.

And I wonder if that 50m also inlcudes the Gamecube sales, since the Wii graphics chip was identical with higher clocks...


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

Another example would be World of Warcraft. Not the best graphics yet 11 million players.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> i beg to differ. so when p4 was selling 70% - 30% to athlon's the overall selles deffine if the product is good or not?



Apple to oranges. Different market and different demographic.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> i beg to differ. so when p4 was selling 70% - 30% to athlon's the overall selles deffine if the product is good or not?



If Athlon sold in every store (or market demographic) Pentium sold in, and the brand name "Athlon" existed for as long as "Pentium" did, your comparison would have been valid. Sadly it isn't. Wii belongs to the same time-frame and market Xbox 360 and Playstation 3 does. That's a  more logical (if not perfect) comparison.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 11, 2009)

btarunr said:


> If Athlon sold in every store (or market demographic) Pentium sold in, and the brand name "Athlon" existed for as long as "Pentium" did, your comparison would have been valid. Sadly it isn't. Wii belongs to the same time-frame and market Xbox 360 and Playstation 3 does. That's a  more logical (if not perfect) comparison.



Partially true. As for time-frame, the Wii came the latest, a full year after the RRing360 and a couple of days after BlackTank3, yet sold nearly as much as both consoles put together, despite its "lame" graphics and "childish" games. It's a fact people, get over it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 11, 2009)

Back on topic, well done AMD and Nintendo. Nice to see AMD getting some revenue from something other than desktop gpus and cpus.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Back on topic, well done AMD and Nintendo. Nice to see AMD getting some revenue from something other than desktop gpus and cpus.



Don't forget amd is getting revenue from xbox360 as well. Alot of integrated products are also from amd in the cellular markets etc etc.


----------



## Paintface (Mar 11, 2009)

I suspect most of you guys are adults, then why do we have a discussion about what the best console is? all three PS3/wii/xbox360 are consoles by defenition, although they are turning into media centers ( not a fan of that, ive got a PC for a reason).

Ive seen this back in the sega/nintendo days, and i always wonder why people have the urge to say that one is better than the other, its all personal opinion in the end, if you bought a xbox360 and are happy with it, why do you need to prove to the world its superior to everything else? why does it bug you that someone says PS3 is better? as long as you are happy with your purchase dont worry about what others say.

few factual things though.

Someone said gamecube has more performance than the PS2, and thats true, Capcom has to turn down the graphics for the resident evil 4 release on PS2 compared to gamecube.
You dont have to take that as insult, i love both my gamecube and PS2, and have no problem bringing out negative sides of any of those consoles.

The Wii like it or not is a console, and its more console than anything else on the market now, nintendo went the right way with innovation rather then only better graphics, also they were able to keep the price down this way.
I have a Wii, and it started out promesing with mario galaxy and zelda, but now there is so much crap on it....thats not the nintendo i remember.
I also have a PS3, solid stable system, has in my opinion the superior exclsusive games compared to xbox360( i wouldnt mind playing fable 2).
But both PS3 xbox360 have a general lack of quality games , most come out on the PC, so i rather play on that.
This generation of consoles has lost its way i feel, ive been a gamer since the mid 80s, and a die hard console gamer at that, it became very expensive, and games have gone down in quality.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Paintface said:


> I suspect most of you guys are adults, then why do we have a discussion about what the best console is? all three PS3/wii/xbox360 are consoles by defenition, although they are turning into media centers ( not a fan of that, ive got a PC for a reason).
> 
> Ive seen this back in the sega/nintendo days, and i always wonder why people have the urge to say that one is better than the other, its all personal opinion in the end, if you bought a xbox360 and are happy with it, why do you need to prove to the world its superior to everything else? why does it bug you that someone says PS3 is better? as long as you are happy with your purchase dont worry about what others say.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the interwebz. We've been expecting you.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 11, 2009)

Well Done AMD and Nintendo.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 11, 2009)

your right sales are sales, im back for lunch btw...LOL! cant post at work. goverment computers block me from logging in but not viewing the page..grrrrr..vile temptress...anyhow, the wii sales in my opinion are hype if you cant have something your gonna want it bad, and if suddenly your given the chance to buy something that hasnt been in stores all year your like OMG!!! i must buy it or it wont be here tommorow, compulsive shit, overrated hype, and also the wii in my opinion sells to people in the more non gaming community they look for family fun, nothing wrong with that it is a game console, it gets done whats it suppose to, its graphics are last gen or worse but nintendo found a new way to go, lost my buisness and respect but they found a new way. and if your gonna keep throwing re4 in my face..UM!!!! all the grand theft auto games...gamecube no way could have played them...um grand turismo.....i can keep naming i dont find a need, just cause a console realease 1 good game doesnt mean the console is good it just means it got lucky, the dreamcase realeased more than 1 good game, didnt mean it was a good console and didnt mean it was a bad. and my forearms hurt from typing. LOL!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

The gamecube could play the games that came out on the ps3. Its upto developers to port the games accordingly. The Wii can also produce very good graphics if game designers actualy learned how to use it to its full potential. Take super mario galaxy excellent graphics and comparable to anything the xbox and ps3 have.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The gamecube could play the games that came out on the ps3. Its upto developers to port the games accordingly. The Wii can also produce very good graphics if game designers actualy learned how to use it to its full potential. Take super mario galaxy excellent graphics and comparable to anything the xbox and ps3 have.



alright, thats it im done..HAHAHHAHAAH gamecube could play a ps3 games if you took the textures out and the physics, nah! ive owned a couple gamecubes, they roll down steep hills fairly well while there on fire. HAHAHAHAHHAHAAH. and i hate to base, but are you playing the same wii as me! i read the making off the games actually statement and he stated the reason he couldnt make re5 for the wii is cause the wii couldnt support the games intro screen!~!! No lie look it up! now tell me,


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

I actualy was referring to gta:SA. 

Why are you so invested in the gamecube and wii being terrible. Its like you are the sole creater of the xbox and ps3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow the BS in this thread is epic. I need glasses....


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I actualy was referring to gta:SA.
> 
> Why are you so invested in the gamecube and wii being terrible. Its like you are the sole creater of the xbox and ps3.



just thought youd like this article drpepper, just like to backup my words
http://www.joystiq.com/2008/10/25/resident-evil-5-producer-wii-cant-handle-re5s-title-screen/
thats the one about the wii not being able to support the re5 title screen,
im not trolling or hating, im just pointing out obviuos its like its 2009 time to step it up nintendo im tired of you rolling out these kiddie systems, stop putting mario in every dam games out there im tired of it, get back toyour nes and nintendo 64 roots. *sigh*


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

Actualy with proper coding I bet they could get it running on the wii. They won't try because it will be expensive. Also the wii is designed more around cell shading techniques like in prince of persia etc. I personally don't like mario games and obviously you don't but that doesn't mean others don't. If you said that in japan you'd be ninja'd within a minute.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, please let's get back to topic.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Yes, please let's get back to topic.



I saw that coming


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2009)

AMD and Nintendo struck gold on the Wii.  It's no surprise they hit 50 million.  It was just a matter of time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyway love it or hate it the Wii rulz!


----------



## Mandown (Mar 12, 2009)

Grats for AMD and Nintendo, didn't even know they had an AMD product in it. 

I do agree with marineborn on the the point that they need to stop with the kiddie games all the time. I know thats a big part for nintendo but they still got to the mature crowd in the N64 days. I still have my N64, with the stupid expansion pak!   I love conkers bad fur day, now thats the nintendo I like.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 12, 2009)

The Wii is the only one that has made a profit isnt it? XBOX 360 and PS3 have yet to make a profit from what i was told.

The Wii is everywhere here in Australia so is the xbox 360, PS3 not so much.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 12, 2009)

Melvis said:


> The Wii is the only one that has made a profit isnt it? XBOX 360 and PS3 have yet to make a profit from what i was told.
> 
> The Wii is everywhere here in Australia so is the xbox 360, PS3 not so much.



You are correct. For every wii sold nintendo actualy make money, very rare for that to happen with consoles whereas xbox and especially the ps3 cost more money than they are sold for.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2009)

Remember, the Wii for Nintendo was very much a live or die product.  If the Wii didn't succeed, Nintend may have had to close its doors.  Because of that, they cut as many corners as they could especially in the hardware department but still, people expect to pay so much for a console which means they could actually turn a profit.  If anything, I think Microsoft and Sony should learn from the Wii's success that graphics don't mean much to most gamers.  What matters is innovation in terms of interfacing.

There's two things very unique about the Wii:
1) Five year olds can figure out how to play it.
2) 5-100 year olds want to play it.

Hell, I know lots of adults that bought a Wii just for Wii Fit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 12, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Remember, the Wii for Nintendo was very much a live or die product.  If the Wii didn't succeed, Nintend may have had to close its doors.


 Yeah because the DS is a complete failure. I mean they have only shipped 100 Million Units.  





Source


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah because the DS is a complete failure. I mean they have only shipped 100 Million Units.
> http://mms.businesswire.com/bwapps/mediaserver/ViewMedia?mgid=175525&vid=5&download=1
> 
> Source



Damn, you completely beat me to it >.>...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mega-Japan said:


> Damn, you completely beat me to it >.>...



Don't F@#K with me! I'm Shaolin son!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2009)

The Wii was under development before the DS was released.  They didn't know whether or not the DS would sink or swim at the time.


----------

